# OC routes 40+ miles



## AndreSF (Sep 23, 2013)

Hello OC Friends!
My gf and I are visiting from San Francisco this weekend and looking for a good 40+ mile ride. Hills are OK, but nothing on the super-extreme side. A couple/few thousand feet of climbing is good. We're staying in Yorba Linda/Anaheim Hills, but will drive to better cycling (within reason). We've done the Santa Ana River trail many times, and would like to venture away from that.

Strava or other GPS maps would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks heaps!


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

since you're on strava, search for R2R (Ride 2 Recovery) Irvine routes. 

I did the 2013 60 mile route as part of a century ride I did that day
Ride 2 Recovery - Irvine

Here's a 2014 route
Bike Ride Profile | R2R Irvine Honor ride. Lots of faster riders! Shut up crampin legs! near Irvine | Times and Records | Strava


----------



## AndreSF (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks Mr. Nugent! I think the 60 mile route might be too much for the gf this round, but I'll certainly keep that in my back pocket. I appreciate the help!


----------



## Frankuota (Sep 26, 2012)

I just did this rout last saturday. any part of it is really nice. The first part is through Santiago cyn and it is a hilly but beautiful ride. The second part is on the Aliso creek bikeway, also a really nice trail running along the Aliso creek. An the third part is along the Ocean, you can never get enough riding along the Ocean.

Orange to Oceanside 2 - Orange, CA

Have a good time and safe riding.


----------



## AndreSF (Sep 23, 2013)

Frankuota said:


> <snip>
> 
> Orange to Oceanside 2 - Orange, CA
> 
> Have a good time and safe riding.


I'll have to check that out next time. Thanks! We ended up doing this. It was 96°. Yikes! It was a great ride despite the heat.


----------



## Frankuota (Sep 26, 2012)

I am glad you had fun, Brea canyon is nice, would be nicer if it had more shoulder.


----------



## drstawl (Mar 17, 2015)

The Santa Ana River Trail offers a beautiful flat course that covers ~30 miles from the beach to the inland empire. No traffic makes for a great ride! Plus you can do the side trips at Orange Hill, Bryant Ranch and the Corona climb at the end if you want some nice views.


----------

